# How to read the date code on shingles - Certianteed



## Ron

*How to read the date code on shingles - Certainteed*

Hello,
Looking for information on to read the date code on Certainteed Landmark Premium shingles. On the back of the shingle are codes on the plastic strip, would like to know how to read them. I just had 45 Sq delivered and the appearance of the wrappers do not look fresh?

Thank You


----------



## lab rat

Call Certainteed Technical Services 1-800-345-1145


----------



## peterjames

Every product has date code. Contact where you have buy products they will explain where it will located on shingles and how to read it.


----------

